# Health insurance



## Dashenka (Jan 28, 2009)

Hi all, was wondering if you would have some advice for me on health insurance. We are currently residing in France (two adults, two small kids), and we are planning to move to US. At the time of the move, I do not expect us to have jobs - moving for personal not professional reasons. I'm an American citizen, DH is French, and kids have the dual nationality. How would I go about insuring the family - would a French company work better than a US company or vice verse? If we go with the French company would they cover me as US citizen? What's the cheapest way to get the insurance? We are healthy and maybe go to the doctor a couple times a year, except for the kids who are still small. If push comes to shove, I can deal with emergency insurance for adults, and get full insurance for the kids. Thoughts and advice are appreciated.


----------



## Bevdeforges (Nov 16, 2007)

Oooh boy, are you in for some culture shock! US health insurance bears only slight resemblance to the sort of health coverage you get used to in Europe.

Anything you could get from a French insurer is most likely to be either travel insurance or "expat" insurance. Both are geared to medical emergencies - and probably won't cover regular doctor visits, prescriptions and other "routine" medical costs.

Buying a single policy through an insurance agent or broker is going to cost a fortune - even with large deductible and limited benefits. If you're not going to have an employer based insurance, you may want to try to find some form of "group" policy - through a church, professional association or some other club or civic group. A few states have some form of state "pool" for health insurance - Massachusetts does, as health coverage there is mandatory. I think Oregon (or maybe Washington state) has some form of state-wide or state-sponsored coverage, and there's something like "socialized medicine" coverage in Hawaii these days (or so said an article I read recently). You need to do your research on a state basis, in any event, as the situation varies considerably from one state to the next.

In some areas, you may have the option of signing on with an HMO or some other form of health care provider, such as Kaiser Permanente. Have heard complaints lately about these plans, but when I was on Kaiser, I thought it was great. You have to use their doctors and their facilities for most things, but there's centralized record-keeping and the doctors actually seem to work with each other across specialties.

Take a look at this (government) site: Health Insurance: USA.gov It could at least get you started with some "neutral" information on the subject. (And beware - the media in the US is currently seething with all sorts of propaganda from all sides, due to the Health Care bill that got passed last year and Congress seems bent on repealing or dismantling before it comes into effect.)
Cheers,
Bev


----------



## twostep (Apr 3, 2008)

We researched this issue in Germany last fall. Mother's insurance agent presented a possibility of up to 5-year coverage with residence in the US for around 500 Euro/mo for over 60. Very reasonable compare to what we found in the US.
Use the search option. This is a frequent topic here. Your geographic location will also play a role particullarly for the kids.


----------



## Dashenka (Jan 28, 2009)

@ Bev. Thanks for the site and reminding me insurance is state based. Duhhh! When lived there, always had insurance through work, and didn't pay much attention. Moving to CA, and as far as I remember, they have pretty good insurance laws (in favor of the consumer.)

And fully aware that it's not the posh insurance living that I'm used to here and cheap medical bills. 

Kaiser can be good. I used to have them while lived in SF. Besides a convenient location ( 10 min walk from house), I thought the doctors were quite good. Also, had a friend that just successfully cured breast cancer and she was satisfied with them. Need to look into it.

@Twostep. The insurance that you found for your mother, did it cover regular visits or just emergency? Is your mom an American citizen? (I'm thinking that I might be required to take a US based insurance because I'm a US citizen and not a French one. Any info?)

I searched the forum, but didn't find relevant. After your prompting, researched the forum and voila ... even same thread title!! Although, haven't found more relevant than what you have provided on this thread. Thanks.

Please send more ideas and advice!


----------



## Bevdeforges (Nov 16, 2007)

I used to have employer based insurance back when I was living in the US, too. But things have really changed in the last 15 or 20 years! I really noticed that when I was trying to keep an eye on my father from over here. He had a couple medical crises while I was visiting during his last few years, and it was striking how things have changed!

It's stuff like this they need to include in some kind of "user manual" for each country!
Cheers,
Bev


----------



## twostep (Apr 3, 2008)

Mother wanted to go the family based green card route and needed coverage to cover the five year gap until naturalization/medicare eligibility. It would have covered everything including preventive care and dental.

Google for independent agents in the market you plan to move to and let them do some of your legwork and comparison shopping.


----------



## Crawford (Jan 23, 2011)

According to several sources the average monthly premiums for a family of 4 for health insurance in the USA is 1300 dollars.

This average obviously depends on what level of deduction (the amount YOU are prepared to pay before the insurance kicks in) you take, how comprehensive the insurance is and whether you have a restricted list of doctors you can go to (HMO plan) or open list (PPO plan).

On top of the premiums you have co-pays (an amount you pay per doctors visit), a yearly out of pocket cost, and until your deductible and out of yearly cost has been paid for by you, the insurance company only pays a percentage of the actual medical costs (usually 80 or 90%).

For example my husband and I pay 900 dollars a month, and have a 5,000 dollar deductible before the insurance pays for anything. The insurance does however have some preventative tests/checkups that it will pay for and the fact that we do have the cover means that we pay a lesser amount for each medical procedure than if we were paying without insurance. We are over 60, but have never had any major illnesses and visit the doctor once or twice a year.

Premiums are dependent on age.

The new health reforms now mandate that children under 18 must be able to get insurance regardless of pre-conditions. This is NOT the case of adults - and insurance companies can refuse you insurance for most ailments. This is probably the biggest worry when looking for individual insurance as you will be.

You should look on ehealthinsurance.com and put in your family's details to see what plans are available and what they cost. However, be aware that these are only starter prices and will increase after 6 months. While the health reforms have helped some people keep/get insurance they have done nothing about costs.


----------



## JohnSoCal (Sep 2, 2007)

Bevdeforges said:


> In some areas, you may have the option of signing on with an HMO or some other form of health care provider, such as Kaiser Permanente. Have heard complaints lately about these plans, but when I was on Kaiser, I thought it was great. You have to use their doctors and their facilities for most things, but there's centralized record-keeping and the doctors actually seem to work with each other across specialties.Bev


Our daughter has had Kaiser for several years and loves it. It may vary in different areas. She lives in Southern California.


----------



## JohnSoCal (Sep 2, 2007)

twostep said:


> We researched this issue in Germany last fall. Mother's insurance agent presented a possibility of up to 5-year coverage with residence in the US for around 500 Euro/mo for over 60. Very reasonable compare to what we found in the US.
> Use the search option. This is a frequent topic here. Your geographic location will also play a role particullarly for the kids.


My wife is over 60 but not 65 yet. She has a private individual policy that we pay for. Her premium is a lot cheaper than 500 Euro/mo


----------



## Bevdeforges (Nov 16, 2007)

JohnSoCal said:


> My wife is over 60 but not 65 yet. She has a private individual policy that we pay for. Her premium is a lot cheaper than 500 Euro/mo


The problem in comparing US policies is that there is no "standard" policy to go by. Your wife's policy could have a larger deductible, larger co-pays and/or overall different coverage. Plus, your wife will be eligible for Medicare at age 65. Coming into the US from outside the system after age 65 throws all sorts of variables into the equation.
Cheers,
Bev


----------



## JohnSoCal (Sep 2, 2007)

Bevdeforges said:


> The problem in comparing US policies is that there is no "standard" policy to go by. Your wife's policy could have a larger deductible, larger co-pays and/or overall different coverage. Plus, your wife will be eligible for Medicare at age 65. Coming into the US from outside the system after age 65 throws all sorts of variables into the equation.
> Cheers,
> Bev


I can't wait until my wife starts receiving Medicare. I have a Medicare Advantage Plan from Health Net. It is excellent with great service and NO premium, NO co-pays, NO deductibles, and it covers prescription drugs. It also covers 100% of physical therapy with no limits, free gym membership, etc. I have used it a lot and will be getting hip replacements in both hips.

It is true that insurance policies vary all over based on several factors. My wifes plan is a PPO that is self directed. It is a very good policy.

There are several good web sites that one can use to compare the insurance options for the area where they live. I also have an insurance broker that is very helpful. I have had him since the days when I had my own corporation and bought group insurance. There are no fees for using broker and they can be a great help.

My sister lives in Canada and is a senior. We compare notes all the time and my insurance is far superior to what she has. A lot of what we consider to be routine preventative measures are not done there and heaven help you if you need a hip or knee replacement.


----------



## dusty321 (Feb 12, 2009)

my husband and I are hoping to re-locate to pinelle, FL we have 3 children all healthy, however, my husband suffers from Asthma, whichis under control with the use of medication and inhalers. It does concern me that our insurance may be sky high!! ive tried to get an idea of cost so we can budjet for this but obviously you have to give an address andzip co, which obviously don't have yet. any info greatly received!!!
Emma


----------



## Crawford (Jan 23, 2011)

dusty321 said:


> my husband and I are hoping to re-locate to pinelle, FL we have 3 children all healthy, however, my husband suffers from Asthma, whichis under control with the use of medication and inhalers. It does concern me that our insurance may be sky high!! ive tried to get an idea of cost so we can budjet for this but obviously you have to give an address andzip co, which obviously don't have yet. any info greatly received!!!
> Emma


If you go to ehealthinsurance.com you can get online quotes. Do a search for Pinelle County Florida zip codes to find out a zip code for town in that county. You don't need a street address to get an online quote. 

Remember these are just start up quotes. You won't get the final quote until you fill out all the forms - and the costs go up early. 

If you are going to have to get individual health insurance, as compared to Group health insurance with an employer, keep in mind the insurance companies can refuse you insurance for any pre-conditions.


----------

